# Arizona Teams and Comps



## azkitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Arizona teams went to Utah this weekend and took 1, 2. Otis and the Bird, azbarbeque.com Team of the Year and Rhythm-n-Que, reigning California ToY, took GC and RGC at Rock n Ribs over the weekend. They, along with Blake's BBQ are headed to Lynchburg in October to participate in the JACK!  RnQ are also in the  KCBS ToY top 10! Go Guys!!
If any of you are out here in the Southwest, come see what Arizona barbeque events are all about. The First Annual Prescott BBQ Days is Sept. 11, 12. For more info, see http://www.prescottbbqdays.com/ or http://www.azbarbeque.com/forums/prescott-bbq-days/

In November, in the desert west of Phoenix/Surprise, come to the 3rd Annual Sun City Festival BBQ Cook-off & Balloon Festival, in Sun City Festival. Why they call the community "Festival" is beyond me, but it is part of their name...More info, come see us at http://www.azbarbeque.com/forums/200...ulte-cook-off/ Cancer Sucks Chicago BBQ is the defending champs, and they are also going to the Jack on that win. Arizona...KC West!!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 23, 2009)

cool go AZ-I just might make it to prescot


----------



## got14u (Aug 23, 2009)

awesome job...I actually have been part of building sun city festival since it opened. I got laid off last year from pulte (owner of Del Webb). Festival is what they want you to feel like liveing there...lol..it's pretty far out there even tho things are catching up to it. good luck at the other events...wish I was there.


----------



## azbarbeque (Aug 29, 2009)

Like Kitch said, Congrats to Otis & The Bird & Rhythm & Que for their GC, RGC finishes in Utah this past weekend.  

We do have some great events coming up between September & April here in Arizona, so if you are looking to travel and want to enjoy a great event, check out our calendar and come out and join us for a fun time.


----------

